# Smokin in the hot tub



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Alright... so I’ve been trying to figure out how I can enjoy some cigars over the winter without having to go to a cigar lounge where I’ll have to buy something to smoke one of my own. I remembered that just outside my bedroom there is this wonderful oasis of 100 degree water where I can be outside and not be freezing my arse off in the silly Michigan winter weather. 
Any down sides to smoking in a hot tub? I mean other than obviously needing to keep a hand dry and not dropping ashes into the water... humidity issues maybe?

Thoughts?


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

Have fun, don't drop your lighter, cutter, or Cigar in the water. It will be something that will make you unhappy. :crying:


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

SurfnSafari said:


> Have fun, don't drop your lighter, cutter, or Cigar in the water. It will be something that will make you unhappy. :crying:


LOL! Yeah... all of those would take away from the experience.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

PTAaron said:


> Alright... so I've been trying to figure out how I can enjoy some cigars over the winter without having to go to a cigar lounge where I'll have to buy something to smoke one of my own. I remembered that just outside my bedroom there is this wonderful oasis of 100 degree water where I can be outside and not be freezing my arse off in the silly Michigan winter weather.
> Any down sides to smoking in a hot tub? I mean other than obviously needing to keep a hand dry and not dropping ashes into the water... humidity issues maybe?
> 
> Thoughts?[/quote @Champagne InHand .. This is all you..lol
> ...


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> PTAaron said:
> 
> 
> > Alright... so I've been trying to figure out how I can enjoy some cigars over the winter without having to go to a cigar lounge where I'll have to buy something to smoke one of my own. I remembered that just outside my bedroom there is this wonderful oasis of 100 degree water where I can be outside and not be freezing my arse off in the silly Michigan winter weather.
> ...


----------



## HBNDN (Aug 9, 2017)

Go for it! Humidity issues don't come into play once you've lit the cigar.


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Where's CiH? He's semi-aquatic, he can weigh in on this one. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> Alright... so I've been trying to figure out how I can enjoy some cigars over the winter without having to go to a cigar lounge where I'll have to buy something to smoke one of my own. I remembered that just outside my bedroom there is this wonderful oasis of 100 degree water where I can be outside and not be freezing my arse off in the silly Michigan winter weather.
> Any down sides to smoking in a hot tub? I mean other than obviously needing to keep a hand dry and not dropping ashes into the water... humidity issues maybe?
> 
> Thoughts?


Being a fellow Michigander, I can relate. The hot tub is my go to in the winter for cigar smoking. Never really noticed any humidity issues. The cold air and warm steam seem to balance it out nicely . Only part that sucks is having to switch hands because one gets too cold.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Shoveled off the "cigar room"... LOL!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

PTAaron said:


> Shoveled off the "cigar room"... LOL!


Any advice on how to install one of these on the balcony of a NYC apartment. :wink2:


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Piper said:


> Any advice on how to install one of these on the balcony of a NYC apartment. :wink2:


Carefully.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

PTAaron said:


> Shoveled off the "cigar room"... LOL!


Bet its a cold SOB getting to it and away from it.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

csk415 said:


> Bet its a cold SOB getting to it and away from it.


Actually those steps on the side butt right up to the sliding door on our bedroom - so other than being cold when ya step up it isn't bad


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Ok. Sorry I’m late to the party. I spend 3-6 hours a day, almost every day, in the cold, dark months in Upstate NY, smoking in my hot tub. 

First and foremost, you keep you cover on folded over. That or you will be carrying 6 gallon containers of water, all day, to replace what comes off in vapor. Still I add about 20-40 gallons a week in water. 

The flipped over cover gives you an extra edge to place things on if needed, but even having the tub on my patio, just 6 feet from my backdoor, I walk with just a towel wrapped around me on ice or snow at times. Use a rag or thick paper towel to place any items on that folded cover. It’s at an angle, because the cover is 5” thick, in the middle. There is a nice edge that I can carefully place my phone to watch movies. I burned through 2 Netflix feature length films today. 

You have to be extra careful. I have a small table that holds my stinky cigar ash tray, and I balance a single cigar ash tray on the edge. That or a pipe holder. Usually I have 2 pipes filled and ready, 2 lighters, if smoking cigars an extra cigar, cutter, lighter and any accessories in a ziplock bag. 

It gets so cold and snowy I often have to bring an extra bag for my towel. I set up with a big glass of lukewarm water, a big insulated glass for tea, all in cup holders or balanced carefully above the filter intake. 

You will burn through chlorine, and enzyme that eats up oils and skin. You have to chance filters monthly at the latest. Use of metal be gone, the green and blue stuff but be careful with the blue liquid. All spa chemicals but the granule chlorine are kept inside by the door. I have 5 filters I rotate through. I change the water bi-monthly in warmer weather. December is the last month I can fully drain, and this year I only drain until it’s still above the pump/impeller and heating units. You can’t take a chance on getting a priming failure in cold weather. The first day we have over 40F, I completely drain and refill the tub. When refilling it’s important to ram your hose, as far into the system as possible. The water is so cold, but I start it up with the hose on and the drain draining until I have the jets properly engaged. It’s horrible trying to install the clean filter that first time in early March. Your arm almost turns blue and stings or goes numb. It isn’t easy and I spend a ton of time understanding, prepping and cleaning my tub. 

I do it because it relieves bad headaches. I’m fine with frozen hair, and numb forehead/ears. I just dip the head back occasionally. You have to rub in the buff as suits will inevitably have stuff that will foul your water. Using a silver nitrate stick like spa frog in Winter helps keep the chemicals a bit less but it is a serious labor. 

Same goes for your skin. I use an almond butter on the hands and parts of the body that will chaff after coming out. Of course you need to wash all that off before reentering the water. Don’t forget your cuticles. 

After 9 years I have the hang of it, but you don’t want to screw up. I always have a quart ziplock filled with rice at the ready. I’ve dropped lighters and such. I get pissed if I drop ash, but it happens. I’ve had me impeller serviced 4 times in Spring and always have them replace the bearings and seals, when I bring in the electric motor/impeller. Know your tub. YouTube has the hot tub guy, who is great with DIY. Smaller tubs are harder to balance. Mine is only 250 gallons. When I had a 500 gallon, it was less than half the work. 

I also rarely let others use the tub, especially in Winter. It fouls the environment. When my wife does use it, I shock the tub, then add extra enzyme the next day. In the beginning, chem test strips are your friend, but after a few Winters you will know how to work it. Lastly get a plumbing adapter that can attach to you shower, without the head of course. That and a good hose, just in case you need an emergency dose of water because you need to do a partial drainage. Luckily I haven’t had to use that thus far. 

I know it sounds like a lot, but I will normally smoke 2-3 cigars a day out there or 3-4 pipes. 

So take care of the tub, the water and your skin and enjoy. Get comfortable with running in the buff to the house if needed. I have privacy fence around most of the tub. Cedar that is on both sides of 2x4 but allows wind to pass through. I have a hinged part that allows me to access the tubs guts. One side I climb in also allows me to access the motor/impeller unit. 

This past week was the first time my phone fell in the drink. That’s an “Oh $hit” moment, where you grab it, shaking the phone, while climbing out butt naked and sprinting fully wet into the house, wiping the phone the best you can and tossing it into the bag of rice, hoping that the advertised water resistance actually works. For me things were good in about 4-5 hours though I had to use micro tweezers to remove a rice kernel stuck in the charging port. 
TG that’s only happened once. Being extra careful is part of the plan, though with your head frozen you are bound to make judgement errors. 

I love it. In Summers I turn the water down to 75-80 and just soak once a day. Mosquitoes can be a massive enjoyment killer. 

It’s important that you know exact,y how the sound of a properly working tub goes. The moment you hear any change then it’s time to get your thinking cap on and get things right. 

If you have any tub questions just message me. It is hard on your skin. The almond butter is the best solution I have found. Not the eating kind either, but more like raw Shea butter. Just keep you water clean and chlorinated. I can’t stress the importance of the enzyme, but chlorine kills it. You have to let it work about 8 hours then chlorinate. Don’t run out of chemicals. I use leisure time products almost exclusively. Be very careful using renew. It has its place, but more as a sanitizer no and then. 

I’m sure you can look at the pipe, NC stuff from last Winter or the Habanos section. I really spend the majority of my awake hours in the tub. When gone my wife maintains the tub using a rounded tablespoon of chlorine granules every other day, and a flat tablespoon of spa up, every Saturday. That’s without anybody going in the tub. 

It’s hard but worth it Brother. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> Ok. Sorry I'm late to the party. I spend 3-6 hours a day, almost every day, in the cold, dark months in Upstate NY, smoking in my hot tub.
> 
> First and foremost, you keep you cover on folded over. That or you will be carrying 6 gallon containers of water, all day, to replace what comes off in vapor. Still I add about 20-40 gallons a week in water.
> 
> ...


The tub doctor is in... Welcome to the masters course..

Thanks bro, I knew you'd hook him up with some knowledge.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

@Champagne InHand - thanks for the tips!
We've been in the house for 7-8 years and keep forgetting about the hot tub... won't be an issue this winter if things go the way I'm planning


----------



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

That is one hell of share. I dont have a hot tub, but if one day one comes into my possession, I will make sure I save this.

Somehow I can see @*Champagne InHand* playing this in the background, as he is moving in slow motion towards the hot tub


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I tend to type exactly as I think. 

I look at the hot tub like trying to keep a 5 gallon aquarium right. It’s got to be enjoyable and clean. 

It’s taken some years and this is my second hot tub. You could wear a tiny Speedo but everything extra adds something to the mix. 

I do jam with a Bluetooth speaker some days but usually just watch Movies it YouTube or read. On really cold sub-zero nights I put a Coleman propane heater up to add extra warmth. I like the water at just 99-100. It doesn’t get too hot that way. This year I’ll have a propane tank top heater. 

When this tub dies I’m framing in much of this porch with tinted windows facing South and the patio and grapevines. I’ll have the tankless water heater next year. One the far side will be a tall, extra long tub. I don’t need jets. Some kind of stuff exhaust system above the tub. Then rugs over stained and sealed concrete. A faux electric fireplace and some chillin’ chairs to sit in during the times I just want to smoke. 

Definitely still have some good tunes rolling though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Gave the hot tub a try over the weekend... learned a few lessons:
1) if you put the ashtray on the edge of the tub it’s gonna get covered in condensation and basically becomes useless as a place to set the cigar. 
2) keep a hand towel closer to dry off when you wanna switch hands. 
3) if you get out to go inside and get something to drink - get a new towel... the old one ended up frozen solid by the time I got out the second time. 
4) it is very very relaxing, and I can’t wait to do it again!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Use a reusable shopping bag to keep your towel in and on the steps of the tub. 

It can be done even I extremely cold weather. I’m tubing and smoking and it’s 10F with 15 mph winds. It’s not pleasant to any parts of the body too far above the water line, but while the hands shiver you can trade hands. If piping, switch hands to regain feeling. When ready to go in carefully place everything that’s not going to be under the weather cover outside but close to one another. Like pipe, holder, lighter, tool, thermos cup... jump up, use hand to sque-jee off the body, grab your towel for a quick wipe and wrap it around your waste. Toss everything into the shopping bag. Quick check that nothings in the way. Toss in some chlorine, close the lid, the grab up the bag and haul a$$ to the house trying not to slip. 

Once inside, curse the cold and remove all from the bag and wipe down again. Apply any softener to your hands and nails and get dressed the fastest you can. 

Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Good call on the bag... I usually hang my towel on the spotlight that is an arms reach away from the tub next to the sliding door, but on the step in a bag makes a lot more sense


----------



## CigarScotty (Mar 23, 2017)

Piper said:


> Any advice on how to install one of these on the balcony of a NYC apartment. :wink2:


I thought smoking was totally abolished in NYC...lol I kid kid...but soon, maybe, it may happen...then again maybe not...thank god I live in the Poconos in case it does.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

CigarScotty said:


> I thought smoking was totally abolished in NYC...lol I kid kid...but soon, maybe, it may happen...then again maybe not...thank god I live in the Poconos in case it does.


They can do it. It's just like moving a piano going up. It would have to be a more narrow model, but where there's a will there's a way. The circular one person tubs have bendable sides and get to 101F very efficiently.

While my wife and daughter were with the in-laws, I was smoking an aromatic in a small Royal Ditch inside, barely sipping it, for about 10 minutes. I've lit a few candles and will see if they notice it.

I'm betting that if anything my wife will just notice the hound smell as he stinks when he wakes up.

I may be enjoying small bowls inside when I'm alone. Surprised how the Wilke aromatics really don't smell too much different than all their aroma plug-ins, candles, and scented wax from Yankee Candle.

What they don't know, won't hurt them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

When I joined Puff, my main cigar smoking spot was a hot tube. Loved it. So relaxing.


----------

